# need a HUGE favor



## BayStYat (Sep 12, 2012)

Does any one pass by LMI powdercoating? I have had some parts that Im trying to get shipped to me. Larry is very busy and has not had time to get them to me. I will pay some one $25 dollars plus the shipping if they can scoop them up for me and ship. please let me know if you can help. thanks 251-300-7015

LMI Powder Coating LLC
Address: 9680 Boggy Creek Rd, Orlando, FL 32824
Phone407) 812-9995


----------



## flyfshrmn82 (Oct 12, 2007)

PM sent


----------



## BayStYat (Sep 12, 2012)

Thanks to all that wanted to help. I just confirmed with LMI in the last hour that he shipped them. 

Thanks again


----------



## iMacattack (Dec 11, 2006)

*[movedhere] General Discussion [move by] iMacattack.*


----------

